
Former devs complain about 100 hour weeks for Mortal Kombat X development - christianmm
https://www.pcgamer.com/former-devs-speak-out-about-severe-crunch-at-mortal-kombat-studio/
======
jimrhods23
"Hallstedt claimed that the studio relies heavily on temporary workers "on a 9
month on, 3 month off cycle with zero benefits near minimum wage, strung along
with lukewarm messaging that maybe you'll be hired 'after the next contract"

Contractors generally don't have benefits. I've been contracting for over a
decade and have paid for insurance out of my own pocket the entire time.

I also don't get why they are complaining about their wages. They took the
contract with the understanding that they would get paid a certain amount. If
you want more, negotiate for more.

I gave my self a raise last year by doubling my rate. Some companies didn't
accept it, but I not only found plenty that did, but the quality of the work
is far superior.

If you don't want the risks of being a contractor, which is essentially like
running your own company, get a full time job.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
You’re right, your experience is probably exactly the same for people with a
different skillset in a different industry, and they probably could have
solved all their problems by simply requiring that their sole employer just
double their pay. I wonder why that never crossed their mind.

~~~
CountSessine
_and they probably could have solved all their problems by simply requiring
that their sole employer just double their pay_

Your pay, whether you're a contractor or salaried is more or less related to
your leverage with your employer. Was that really their 'sole employer' in
their market? If so, they don't have a lot of leverage, and for the sort of
work they were doing they probably couldn't expect good pay as salaried labour
either.

Don't get yourself into a position where you have a 'sole employer'. Always be
prepared to walk.

------
elindbe2
I always find it crazy that people are willing to put up with such nonsense to
be a game developer. Is code really that much more interesting when it's
moving some sprites on a screen?

